# Remmington 887 kicking my butt.



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So my wife bought me this gun for Christmas. I love the gun, it is very light, it reloads very smooth and fast. But, it is kicking my butt. I took it out hoping to get some more geese and ducks. Unfortunately we didn't see anything, but I needed to break it in. All I was carrying was 3 1/2" shells. So, I squared up on a tree, and fired. Holy crap did that hurt my cheek. My shoulder was fine, but the recoil really hurt my cheek, there is no way I could shoot 3 1/2" shells all day like that. Has anyone had the same reaction using this gun with 3 1/2" shells? If so, what did you do to soften the recoil, or is it simply that way because I was shooting 3 1/2" shells? I am guessing that because it is so light on the back end, that is why I am feeling the recoil so much on my cheek.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I would guess you don’t have your cheek firmly anchored when the sight picture is correct so the gun gets a running start at your face. Try one of those neoprene stick-on cheek pads. I’ve done it for a couple folks with good results.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where do you get them? And I had my buddy shoot one today, same result for him so it isn't just me.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This is the Kick Eez version. I think I bought them (or something similar) at Gallenson's. You want it thick enough you have to hold your cheek down firmly when the sight picture is correct.

http://www.kickeezproducts.com/cheek-eez.php


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

in the end it is a pump, so all the gas is in recoil, not used to cycle the action. 3 1/2 in a pump kick, a better fitting gun will help, but fitting a $400 gun isn't done a lot so you are gonna get kicked. I personally have given up the 3 1/2's and haven't really missed them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So don't shoot 3 1/2 inch shells. They are more of a sales gimmick than anything else. Go out and actually pattern your gun to see what shoots best. I'll bet you will find that it is a 2 3/4 at a moderate velocity (1450 fps or so). And the best part is.........those are the cheapest shells.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Loke. I havent found much use for the 3.5" shells (although Chaser had me shoot one the other day to finish off a bird). They are Soooooooo expensive too


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey how are you holding that gun? Your subject line says "Remington 887 kicking my butt", then you talk about it hitting you in the cheek. Just got me wondering which cheek you're talking about. 

JK!!!


----------

